# Anyone use the organic cotton sheets from Target?



## Ruthie's momma (May 2, 2008)

So, DH and I are needing some new sheets. I have been looking at organic cotton sheets for some time...most are very expensive! But, I noticed that Target carries some. Anyone use them? TIA!


----------



## ColoradoMama (Nov 22, 2001)

I haven't seen those. How cool. I did get my daughters organic cotton underwear from Target, and they are so soft! They love them.


----------



## Vickimommyof5 (Apr 28, 2009)

the target sheets are not 'organic cotton'. when you scroll down, they say 100% cotton or 100% natural cotton. They say organic in the title but not 'organic cotton'. Unfortunately organic can be used to describe the weeds in my back yard, but companies will seemingly mislead people into thinking they are buying organic cotton just by using the word organic. The cheapest 'organic cotton' crib sheets I could find were at www.youaremysunshine.biz. I got a 3 pack for $79 and free shipping. They sell individual sheets for $29 ( I think these have free shipping too) They arrived in less than a week and they are holding up great after 6 months.

I hope this helps! Let me know if you find any certified organic cotton crib sheets at target.


----------



## ALittleBitCrunchy (Jan 8, 2005)

We have them and love them. We have 2 sets for our bed and 4 sets to rotate through on the kids' beds. Incredibly soft! We even reuse the bags they came in for storing stuff around the house


----------



## LilMama23 (Jul 8, 2005)

We have them and really like them - they are so soft!


----------



## phoenix78 (Jul 18, 2008)

But them for my dd's bed...very nice and cozy but disappointed to learn they aren't realy organic.


----------



## ALittleBitCrunchy (Jan 8, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *phoenix78* 
But them for my dd's bed...very nice and cozy but disappointed to learn they aren't realy organic.

I don't see any reason to believe that they aren't organic. We still use the bags ours came in and I have one right in front of me. It says "100% Organic Cotton" on it, and not the "natural" that another poster mentioned. The back actually says "100% organically grown and processed cotton. As certified by Gots International. Rest assured knowing that your sheets were made with care using healthy Organic Cotton. This means that the cotton used in this sheet set was grown without pesticides, herbicides or synthetic fertilizers and was processed organically without any harmful chemicals, dyes or fabric finishes. Have the best against your skin and feel good about caring for the environment." "100% Organic Cotton" appears 3 times on the bag.


----------



## starka (Jun 12, 2009)

I just bought some for my daughter's bed. Very soft and washed well! They didn't shrink or pill. Amazing price too! On the label it said 100% organic certified, so I'm assuming they are.


----------



## SamGroom (Nov 7, 2006)

We love ours









Though I will say that you are my sunshine is amazing, they are local to us and are so helpful and have a great selection. I will have to check out the sheets, I never noticed them in their store.


----------



## tine1973 (Jan 8, 2008)

I bought two sets for DSs bed (that he doesn't actually sleep in!) They seem very nice - maybe just a little wrinklier than average.


----------



## greengirl_ (Nov 12, 2006)

We bought a set and love it. The sheets are oh-so-soft! Target also has some organic bamboo sheets that we bought and those are great too.


----------



## Ruthla (Jun 2, 2004)

We have 2 sets of these for my daughters' beds. I wish I'd gotten one for my own bed and DS' at the same time, since our local Target didn't have them any more when I went to get more sheets. I'm not sure if the local store stopped carrying them, or if they were simply out of stock.


----------



## kawa kamuri (Apr 19, 2006)

my son has a set on his bed. they seem nice!


----------



## blueridgewoman (Nov 19, 2001)

I'm lying on a set right now- they're very soft and quite nice! And ITA, they're organic- they say all over the package that they are, they're certified, etc.


----------



## ZippyGirl (Aug 12, 2006)

GOTS certification is pretty strict. I'd definitely give them a try if they were GOTS certified and dyed to GOTS standards, too.


----------



## askew (Jun 15, 2006)

We have them for DS bed and they are great, and get even softer when washed and used a bunch!


----------



## melanienader (Jul 9, 2009)

We do have a set of those, they are soft and seem to be pretty durable...but i am always skeptical of organic in commercial type stores. You always get what you pay for, and while they are probably slightly better than non organic, I know that they probably come from some other country where the rules of organic are not what we think of organic. I do think that if you can't spend the money on a quality set of organic sheets, these will do the job...and they are very soft!


----------



## summermay (Apr 11, 2008)

We love them, they are quite durable and have a silky, cool feeling.


----------

